# Personal Arguments



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

Im watching Curtis G on teamviewer decrypt the db contents, ddos lowendtalk.com, and hack into 24khost at the same time, its so funny to see


----------



## netnub (Jun 18, 2013)

johnnyd95 said:


> Im watching Curtis G on teamviewer decrypt the db contents, ddos lowendtalk.com, and hack into 24khost at the same time, its so funny to see


I'd love proof, as I KNOW you're not on my computer.


----------



## Amitz (Jun 18, 2013)

johnnyd95 said:


> Im watching Curtis G on teamviewer decrypt the db contents, ddos lowendtalk.com, and hack into 24khost at the same time, its so funny to see


You guys should really get a life.


----------



## Craig0ry (Jun 18, 2013)

I think everyone reading this topic is also watching you make a fool of yaself.


----------



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

&nbsp;



netnub said:


> I'd love proof, as I KNOW you're not on my computer.&nbsp;


&nbsp;
Thats cuz you kicked me before takeing the screenshot, and you know I can see what your typing right?


----------



## netnub (Jun 18, 2013)

johnnyd95 said:


> &nbsp; &nbsp;
> 
> 
> Thats cuz you kicked me before takeing the screenshot, and you know I can see what your typing right?


Please, do show me that, as right now you're making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Amitz (Jun 18, 2013)

The both of you are highly annoying.


----------



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

ok, I will since your also using code from solus in your control panel and billing panel that you have connected to a database on your computer, that when you entered details on another server, it went into your db


----------



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

&nbsp;



TheLinuxBug said:


> I think this thread should just be closed. &nbsp;If there is anymore real news about this, I think we can open a new thread, or even better, post it in the cest pit. &nbsp;There is enough CVPS PR threads open here already.
> 
> 
> &nbsp;
> ...


&nbsp;

Yes, please do since Curtis G is being a d-bag again


----------



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

oh and @CVPS_Chris Curtis G is trying to hack your whmcs right now


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 18, 2013)

... The fuck?


----------



## Mun (Jun 18, 2013)

Otakumatic said:


> ... The fuck?


Summary,

netnub is CurtisG

CurtisG called out Johnathan Snyder, and someone else for running hosts that were stealing.

They turned this into a personal argument.

Finally they are both talking shit to make themselves look bigger.

Repeat last step.

Mun


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 18, 2013)

Snyder, you logged into his teamviewer, without his permission and assistance


----------



## netnub (Jun 18, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Snyder, you logged into his teamviewer, without his permission and assistance


I don't understand the logic as teamviewer wasn't even running at the time, nor do I even have it installed.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 18, 2013)

netnub said:


> I don't understand the logic as teamviewer wasn't even running at the time, nor do I even have it installed.


And you two have bad blood so it is less than likely you would give him access to your system


----------



## johnnyd95 (Jun 18, 2013)

&amp;nbsp;



SeriesN said:


> Snyder, you logged into his teamviewer, without his permission and assistance


&amp;nbsp;

Duh, how else would I know the things Chris G has been doing?


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

So I think if all is as I read, @johnnyd95 and @netnub should team up.  Hacker getting hacked. Doh!

Better get some milk for your Hacker Jacks. Dry cereal in the morning sucks skids.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 18, 2013)

johnnyd95 said:


> &amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;
> 
> 
> Duh, how else would I know the things Chris G has been doing?


I fail to see any logic or proof.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jun 18, 2013)

I think someone's mommy just needs to abuse the fuck out of their child already, perhaps by tossing them into an oncoming lane of traffic or such.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr. Obvious said:


> I think someone's mommy just needs to abuse the fuck out of their child already, perhaps by tossing them into an oncoming lane of traffic or such.


worth a try, honestly


----------

